# How can I save a particular post to my desktop?



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

The header says it all. There is a post by David Fletcher concerning a question I asked, and it is a gold mine of information. I'd like to save it to my computer if possible. Or somehow create a link to it. I'm using MS 2000 SP2 and EI7.

Thanks,

Les


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Les, what I do is highlite the text / photos.... Right click mouse.... copy... 


then I go to my outlook ( open a new email) or word program (open a new doc) and then right click ... paste.. 

In outlook I simply print same... the eliminate the email. 


In Word, I can save as I see fit. 


gg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What GG said.  You can also highlight the desired text, then select *File | Print* from your browser. In the resulting pop-up dialog box, click on te *Selection* button, then click *OK*. Only that text which you highlighted will be printed.

Depends upon whether you want to save it as a file of as a hard copy.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

You can also goto file then save as, then for the save as type in the drag down box choose complete. 

Johnny


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Les, 

With all this great advice you can't go wrong. 

gg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want to save it for future reference...AND the thread is complete....I print the whole thread to a pdf file. This means you need to download and install a pdf printer. I use PDF995 from pdf995.com . It's free. 

The reason I do this is that is SAVES the photographs. I used to save links to good threads...and learned that you loose the photographs many times when folks clean out or reorganize their photo files. In the next version of MLS, Shad has promised to return the "Printer Friendly" feature, which makes a multipage thread into ONE long output. THAT is what you really want to save in a pdf file.


If you want to just have it handy to look at quickly and you're following a discussion, just bookmark the thread and copy or drag and drop the bookmark onto your Desktop.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

It would be easier, Mike, if the fellow just highlighted the entire thread and pasted it into Word, Wordpad, Notepad, or some other wordprocessor and saved on his disk.







Much the simpler way to go also.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Les

In case you haven't gotten things saved as you want, the following is a link to a PDF file that contains your question and David Fletcher's reply. The first link at the top of the first page of the file will take you right back to David's reply.

*David Fletcher's Answer*
*Left-click to open - Right-click to download*


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

My way saves the pictures too and it is in the same format as the original web page. Not to say my way is better. You could try all of the different ways and see which suits you. The way I told you saves two files for each page but you click on the one with the explorer sign....it sorts the two so you won't be confused I just name the folder and then name them 1, 2, 3 ect.... 

Clear as mud right! 
Johnny


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By studeclunker on 04/11/2009 8:16 PM
It would be easier, Mike, if the fellow just highlighted the entire thread and pasted it into Word, Wordpad, Notepad, or some other wordprocessor and saved on his disk.







Much the simpler way to go also.


I hear ya...but I've learned that a LOT of the MLS members don't know how to use word processors believe it or not...or have a decent one...like Word. I used to use your technique before I found pdf995. Since then, I just print the thread to my disk...it a one click operation...Print. Hard to get much easier.

But...each should do what they are most comfortable doing...and I know a lot of folks that think installing a printer driver is hard. In this case, you just go to pdf995.com and click on the Download Now button...and then keep clicking yes till it's installed. I didn't like the WORD approach because WORD always resized the photos automatically.


WORD has it benefits too, you get a document that is easy to edit...for example, to take all the attaboy posts out of a long thread. Like I said, whatever floats your boat. It's YOUR computer.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike,

Losing the pixes is one of my best tricks. Or, I get a ream of printout--and no pics. I need to learn how to do this. The last time one of the moderators made up a 'package' that downloaded perfectly, and Steve has done it again. (This is Tues, had some downtime over Easter.)

At any rate, thanks to *all *of you for your attempts to help.

That pdf file sounds like what I need. I'll grab a kid next time one shows up for food and get that done. (Evil grin.)

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Steve,

Although I'm a few days late, thank you very much for troubling to set up that 'package file' so I could download it. It's resting nicely on my desktop. I'm not sure if I shoud get that pdf package Mike was talking about, or try the 'highlight and copy/paste trick again. I seem to lose pixes doing that.

But thank you again for your help, and the suggestions the rest of the guys went to the trouble to post. I appreciate 'em, every one.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By KYYADA on 04/11/2009 9:58 PM
My way saves the pictures too and it is in the same format as the original web page. Not to say my way is better. You could try all of the different ways and see which suits you. The way I told you saves two files for each page but you click on the one with the explorer sign....it sorts the two so you won't be confused I just name the folder and then name them 1, 2, 3 ect.... 

Clear as mud right! 
Johnny







'Fraid so, John.









My biggest problem is, I am uneasy working with computers. It seems that the language (words) they use in those windows mean something entirely different from normal English words. One of my biggest headaches is the screen that pops up with a paragraph of jargon, then the famous "Do you want to continue? Y/N". Well, maybe I would, if I knew what I was continuing into. OTOH, that might plant that file in the boot sytem, with my luck. Or the one that goes something like, "Format Error: Choose a format to save in..." and a list of JPEG, U-TWIT, PtoP, etc. I choose one. Another screen pops up and says, "Cannot save to that format, load proper software." Then I hit 'Back' and find myself staring at a deleted file. Or the place where one was. I get tensed up with it all. My bust, I know. But thanks for your attempt help, anyway.
Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 04/12/2009 1:25 AM
Posted By studeclunker on 04/11/2009 8:16 PM
It would be easier, Mike, if the fellow just highlighted the entire thread and pasted it into Word, Wordpad, Notepad, or some other wordprocessor and saved on his disk.







Much the simpler way to go also.


I hear ya...but I've learned that a LOT of the MLS members don't know how to use word processors believe it or not...or have a decent one...like Word. I used to use your technique before I found pdf995. Since then, I just print the thread to my disk...it a one click operation...Print. Hard to get much easier.

But...each should do what they are most comfortable doing...and I know a lot of folks that think installing a printer driver is hard. In this case, you just go to pdf995.com and click on the Download Now button...and then keep clicking yes till it's installed. I didn't like the WORD approach because WORD always resized the photos automatically.


WORD has it benefits too, you get a document that is easy to edit...for example, to take all the attaboy posts out of a long thread. Like I said, whatever floats your boat. It's YOUR computer.










I have a question: In a multiple-page thread, how do you highlight the 'whole thread' when you have to move between pages? Do one page at a time? My biggest hope is to copy/paste only the particular post (like Dave's) that I want to keep, but it seems not to work: at best I get a 'link' type icon on my desktop. I can forsee that when the thread is archived, the 'link' will be broken. Possibly. Not a risk I want to take.

But thanks for all your efforts.

Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Les

You have stated that you are using...
[*] MS/Windows 2000 as your operating system, and...
[*] Internet Exporer v7 as your browser.
[/list] Question...
[*] Do you have MS/Word word-processing program installed on your computer? or maybe...
[*] MS/Works program installed?
[/list]


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/14/2009 8:45 AM

I have a question: In a multiple-page thread, how do you highlight the 'whole thread' when you have to move between pages? Do one page at a time? My biggest hope is to copy/paste only the particular post (like Dave's) that I want to keep, but it seems not to work: at best I get a 'link' type icon on my desktop. I can forsee that when the thread is archived, the 'link' will be broken. Possibly. Not a risk I want to take.

But thanks for all your efforts.

Les


At this time, the "print" option I suggested does NOT work with multi-page threads. This is EXACTLY why I've been bugging Shad about returning "Printer Friendly" to each of the forum pages. The last version of the forum software we had here had that option. What that did was cause the WHOLE multi-page forum thread to appear in ONE WINDOW. From that window, you could click "print", and if you used pdf995, it printed the whole thread to ONE file on your disk as a pdf file....including all the photos.


You could also click Control A to select the whole window, and then copy/paste the WHOLE thread into Word.

Without that feature, which Shad is hoping the forum software developer is delivering in his next update, you have to "print"/copy-paste each page...and that's a pain. Hopefully we'll soon see the "Printer Friendly" option return to MLS.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/14/2009 8:35 AM

My biggest problem is, I am uneasy working with computers. It seems that the language (words) they use in those windows mean something entirely different from normal English words. One of my biggest headaches is the screen that pops up with a paragraph of jargon, then the famous "Do you want to continue? Y/N". Well, maybe I would, if I knew what I was continuing into. OTOH, that might plant that file in the boot sytem, with my luck. Or the one that goes something like, "Format Error: Choose a format to save in..." and a list of JPEG, U-TWIT, PtoP, etc. I choose one. Another screen pops up and says, "Cannot save to that format, load proper software." Then I hit 'Back' and find myself staring at a deleted file. Or the place where one was. I get tensed up with it all. My bust, I know. But thanks for your attempt help, anyway.
Les



You are NOT alone as best I can determine. This is EXACTLY why I recommend the pdf995 option. Printing the page to a pdf file pretty much avoids all those hassles. 

You have to go through the pdf995 installation ONCE. And to be precise, what that means is you click on the Download Now button for pdf995 on this page pdf995.com . After you click on that button, you WILL get a series of the "Do you want to continue? Y/N" windows. Just keep clicking Yes until it says it's done. In fact, click Yes on any window that pops up until it says it's done. When it says it's done, you have a new "printer" installed in your computer.


What does that mean? 

It means that when you click Print on any page on your computer, you'll be given a Printing window which on the TOP contains a little pull down block that contains a list of all the printers you've installed. One of the printers listed will be PDF995. Just click on PDF995 in that list and then click OK...just like any other time you print.


PDF995 will pop up a window...that is basically asking where do you want the file saved after printing. You've asked how one saves to your Desktop. You do NOT get this window when you are printing with your printer. This window also lets you type a title for the file (if you want), but it already has some file name it. If you want to save to your Desktop, click on Desktop on the list of areas on the left...then click the SAVE button on the bottom of the window. PDF995 saves the last place you saved a document....so in the future, all you have to do is click SAVE (as long as you don't want to change the name).


As soon as you click SAVE, you will get another window where you need to click the bottom right button so that you can keep using the FREE sponsored version of PDF995. 


OK...so the total work load after you install PDF995 and have done the above procedure ONCE is to:


a. Click File_Print on your browser or Print on your IE browser

b. Select PDF995 from the printer list if it's not already displayed
c. Click OK

d. Click the SAVE button if the title is OK with you

e. Click the button that says "Continue with the Sponsored version"

DONE

Believe me...this is NOT rocket science...and once "Printer Friendly" is returned as a feature, this will be a lot more worthwhile.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 04/11/2009 8:04 PM
In the next version of MLS, Shad has promised to return the "Printer Friendly" feature, which makes a multipage thread into ONE long output. THAT is what you really want to save in a pdf file.


Unfortunately, the new one breaks it out in the individual pages...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 04/14/2009 8:52 AM
Les

You have stated that you are using...
[*] MS/Windows 2000 as your operating system, and...
[*] Internet Exporer v7 as your browser.
[/list] Question...
[*] Do you have MS/Word word-processing program installed on your computer? or maybe...
[*] MS/Works program installed?
[/list] 








Steve,

I have Word. Also, my wife informs me, I am running XP Home Ed, ver 2002, SP 3. I realize by reading your post that I should've mentioned the WP program, but I never think to do so. To me, the above is all anyone needs--though I recognize that is not so. When I remember to think about it. I don't know what version of Word I'm running, it came with the 'bundle'--the whole schmear I got when I got this computer a year or so ago. This is a custom job, not a commercial one, like Dell, etc.

I don't do much more with this than write, surf, visit this website, email and play a couple of games. I see from reading Jerry's post that this site has a configuration of its own that appears--to my limited understanding--to invalidate certain of the instructions folks took time to post to me.

I can't print, my printer died and I'm not buying a new one in this economy.

Thanks for your patient help. It is very much appreciated.

Les


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 04/14/2009 12:48 PM
Posted By Mike Reilley on 04/11/2009 8:04 PM
In the next version of MLS, Shad has promised to return the "Printer Friendly" feature, which makes a multipage thread into ONE long output. THAT is what you really want to save in a pdf file.


Unfortunately, the new one breaks it out in the individual pages...


You mean....you have to use Print each page of a thread individually....like now??? What's the benefit of that???


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

You mean....you have to use Print each page of a thread individually....like now??? What's the benefit of that???


I take that back.. I just logged into my test environment and it shows up all on one page..


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great!!!! I sit in rapt anticipation of the release with "Printer Friendly".....


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike and All:

I, even I, just downloaded a post (the new critter) by the copy/paste method. I put a little thought into it and realized it'd be nice to have a blank Doc already created waiting on the desktop, so to speak, into which to paste. (That's probably where I've been losing stuff.) 

The only odd thing is, the scrollbar on the side won't work. I don't care, Page up/down does just fine.

Heh. I'll bet you're all a tad relieved!









I know I am.

Les

BTW, that's a nice critter, too, not to mention the pic of the Britisher one a few posts below. I'll go thank the guys tomorrow, it's too late for me to be fooling with the keyboard.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 04/14/2009 7:30 PM
Mike and All:

I, even I, just downloaded a post (the new critter) by the copy/paste method. I put a little thought into it and realized it'd be nice to have a blank Doc already created waiting on the desktop, so to speak, into which to paste. (That's probably where I've been losing stuff.) 

The only odd thing is, the scrollbar on the side won't work. I don't care, Page up/down does just fine.

Heh. I'll bet you're all a tad relieved!









I know I am.

Les

BTW, that's a nice critter, too, not to mention the pic of the Britisher one a few posts below. I'll go thank the guys tomorrow, it's too late for me to be fooling with the keyboard. 

Les

It seems that you've got things all worked out, however the following link is to a down-&-dirty tutorial on the copy/paste from MLS to MS/Word just in case it'll be of some help to you. The images are a bit fuzzy but you should get the idea.

*Copy/Paste MLS-to-MS/Word*
*File Format: PDF / File Size: 850KB*
*Left-click to open - Right-click to download*


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Steve!


----------

